# Happy Birthday HELEN OSTER



## sanj (Apr 18, 2017)

8) 8)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 18, 2017)

I haven't seen a post from her in about a year (I can't read everything). I guess that Adorama complaints on the forum are infrequent.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 18, 2017)

We could make her fell loved and remembered by making an outrageous complaint against Adorama and have her come on the forum.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 18, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> We could make her fell loved and remembered by making an outrageous complaint against Adorama and have her come on the forum.



well, yes. They stopped sending me free 1 series cameras on my birthday for my nice posts about Helen


----------



## Helen Oster (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm here!!! And having a lovely birthday, thank you. 

Nice that I haven't needed to stop by, but happy to have the opportunity to do so, today. :-*


----------



## Lurker (Apr 18, 2017)

Have a great day Helen.
Glad we haven't "had" to hear from you but nice to know you're there if needed and it's always good to hear from you.


----------



## zim (Apr 18, 2017)

Lovely thought sanj, happy birthday Helen!


----------



## jhpeterson (Apr 18, 2017)

Happy birthday, Helen. Thanks for all your help in the past and, though I hope I won't need it, I'll look to see you around here soon.


----------



## monkey44 (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes, Helen to the rescue more than once ... have a great birthday, and many more of them.


----------

